# trout in northeast ohio?



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

anyone in the northeast planning on stocking trout this fall? thinking of making a road trip to buy some for my next stocking..
it's either going to be trout or hybrid striped bass...just looking to see if anyone else is looking to possibly go in on an order?


----------

